
SF to developer who tore down landmark house: Rebuild it exactly as it was - baron816
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/amp/City-requires-property-owner-who-demolished-13467909.php
======
baron816
>“We want to preserve iconic, historic structures, but even more important, we
want to protect our reservoir of more affordable housing stock...”

SF is a lost cause. The city will never have affordable housing so long as
people with this type of attitude have all the power.

------
tomohawk
tldr:

The house was originally built by a now famous architect. Over the years it
had been extensively remodeled and was in poor shape. The city is using a
dispute to force a private citizen to restore the building to its original
state, even though it was far from that and not in good shape when he bought
it.

~~~
imperialdrive
Nice spin job. The owner tried to cheat and got caught.

